# Why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free??



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I just found out the neighbor down the road has a milk cow. He is getting way more milk than he needs and just told me I can have all I want. I am SOOOO excited!! I am planning on making lots of butter and cheese and sharing it with him and his wife. This is so GREAT!!!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Is there a smiley for a green eyed, jealous monster (me)? Good for you!:happy2:


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

That's a really perfect arrangement! He doesn't feel like he's wasting milk, and gets homemade cheese and butter... you get free milk to make all the butter and cheeese you want! 

Most excellent.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Very good deal! Fire up the presses!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

We spoke last night. Turns out his cow isn't milking all that much. He bought her from an auction....she came from a dairy. She's got a bad quarter and he's only milking her once a day, so not quite two gallons a day. Still I am happy to get whatever I can from her. I may let him breed her back to my Dexter bull.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

If I had such an arrangement and wanted it to last, I'd think pretty seriously about offering some consistent reciprocation. Maybe an offer to do his farm chores one or two nights a week, or some help with the feed. Definitely if he wanted to use my bull, I'd let him.


----------

